# Sigh



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Get to a service call today thinking I was going for a simple drain call. Get there customer tells me one of our guys got his cable stuck cut it & left (which he never told anyone). Tells them we weren't responsible for getting it out to call another company? I told her cancel the other company me & my colleague will get it out. Splice it to my machine messed with it nothing just my cable flipped in the reel. Hooked it to the bumper of my truck still nothing only stretched the cable out. Finally got a camera guy out & find out his cable flipped back on itself probably from going in the actual main so when he pulled it back the front tried going up a 2 inch combo to the kitchen & pretzeled. Went down in crawlspace cut a section of pipe straightened it out was able to remove it. Pisses me off when guys do dumb stuff like this then expect other people to fix it for em!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you give the retrieved cable back to the guy that left it there? Maybe do it in front of the boss.


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

chonkie said:


> Did you give the retrieved cable back to the guy that left it there? Maybe do it in front of the boss.


I've still got it in the back of my truck so I can give it back to him. The boss was not happy with the whole situation


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Did you give the retrieved cable back to the guy that left it there? Maybe do it in front of the boss.


About 30 years ago my cousin did an underground with polybutylene. At the claw foot tub he just installed 2- drop ear 90s under the slab, screwed in 2- long nipples and sleeved them. DE 90s were not anchored to anything!

Another plumber came out to install fixtures and the nipples just spun and spun. After chipping up a 4’ trench, he found the PB twisted up like crazy. Our boss at the time had a wall of shame (in the office) for stuff like that and that’s right where they went!

My cousin is currently a plumbing inspector!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> About 30 years ago my cousin did an underground with polybutylene. At the claw foot tub he just installed 2- drop ear 90s under the slab, screwed in 2- long nipples and sleeved them. DE 90s were not anchored to anything!
> 
> Another plumber came out to install fixtures and the nipples just spun and spun. After chipping up a 4’ trench, he found the PB twisted up like crazy. Our boss at the time had a wall of shame (in the office) for stuff like that and that’s right where they went!
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this install I had to make brackets to hold the female adapters the idiots working for us put in the ground on just straight pex to keep from spinning. 
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/newport-brass-tub-faucet-issues-39698/


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

bring the plumber his mangled cable and a finders fee


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I usually try not to let stuff like that bother me. One, I'm not perfect, and the shoe might be on the other foot some day, and two, I get to be the hero. Last month one of our guys made a stupid mistake that I still can't believe he did, but the boss called me at home after dinner and asked me to go out on emergency to try to appease the drunk rabid lesbian customer. She didn't bother me, but I can see how she flustered the poor kid and one small mistake kept getting bigger and bigger with her yapping at him. I got to be the hero, and they're still talking about it in the office a month later. Sometimes it pays to have a dumb guy on staff!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I usually try not to let stuff like that bother me. One, I'm not perfect, and the shoe might be on the other foot some day, and two, I get to be the hero. Last month one of our guys made a stupid mistake that I still can't believe he did, but the boss called me at home after dinner and asked me to go out on emergency to try to appease the drunk rabid lesbian customer. She didn't bother me, but I can see how she flustered the poor kid and one small mistake kept getting bigger and bigger with her yapping at him. I got to be the hero, and they're still talking about it in the office a month later. Sometimes it pays to have a dumb guy on staff!


stupid people always make you look smarter.....


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I'll take whatever help I can get!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I'll take whatever help I can get!



LMAO..I think we all do...:wink:


----------

